
DHS Seizes Aftermarket iPhone Screens from Prominent Right-To-Repair Advocate - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evk4wk/dhs-seizes-iphone-screens-jessa-jones
======
forapurpose
Does someone comment on whether an expansion of DHS authority is in progress?
Should the Justice Department be involved? I didn't know they could raid
domestic businesses and seize property, but it's very possible I was ignorant
of it.

I wonder because of another story, in which ICE (Immigration and Customs
Enforcement, part of DHS) raided a website that provided ads for prostitution.
ICE made this claim in the article:

 _As the investigative arm of the Department of Homeland Security, ICE is
responsible for the enforcement of laws that promote the legitimate movement
of people, goods and currency in domestic and foreign transactions. Our
allegation with this case is that the business and its principals purported
itself to be an escort service while promoting criminal acts, namely illegal
prostitution._

The movement of "people, goods, and currency" sounds like a very wide remit,
covering almost every economic transaction, any time someone takes a step on
the sidewalk, and more. In fact, it sounds like they stretch even that to
cover prostitution.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/nyregion/raid-of-
rentboy-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/nyregion/raid-of-rentboy-an-
escort-website-angers-gay-activists.html)

~~~
rbanffy
> they stretch even that to cover prostitution.

Considering the current president's habits, that can have serious national
security repercussions.

------
ohiovr
Don’t put logos you don’t own on parts you sell. Why is it necessary to have
logos on replacement parts anyway?

